# Why does five nights of Freddy have a furry following?



## Ethanual (Oct 2, 2014)

Heya, I'm new, so I wanted to open a question.. I assume this is the best spot for it.

So first off while I may never wear one, I think furry suits are so sweet and seeing guys in furry costumes in conversions is really nice, especially when they get all cuddly.
And while I consider myself not a full furry, but someone who can roleplay furry with other furry guys (I'm more of an orc/superhero fan ^^), there is this one following I'm not sure I quite understand the following to. 

Why do people draw and get turned on by these freaky five nights of freddy animatronic nightmares? I got freaked out just watching play-throughs of the game, and none of the robots were appealing to me at all, its like someone took a furry costume and.. did something to him :S

Sorry if anyone really loves this game and the 'characters' in it, but only thing I found about it was scary, not arousal


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 2, 2014)

Because people will sexualize virtually everything regardless of how creepy/scary it was originally supposed to be. See Pyramid Head, Freddy Kruger, Jason, Pinhead, etc. It just so happens furries are exceptionally prone to jumping on bandwagons so they can fap all over it so if something is remotely popular and involve anthro animals at all, furries will make a big deal of it because they have nothing else better to do.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 2, 2014)

Because there we're more R34 of it than people playing it at one point.


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 2, 2014)

Anything antro automatically becomes Fap fodder for some furries its as simply as that.


----------



## Carnie (Oct 2, 2014)

Generally the r34 of it is stylized to the point that the characters don't look like automatons; or at least not scary ones. Most furries aren't actually attracted to the look of the characters in-game.

But, as pastry pointed out, it was popular and had anthros. That's more than most people in this fandom need, really.


----------



## ADF (Oct 3, 2014)

The avian seems to be particularly popular for some reason.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 3, 2014)

I've never played the game but i found some of the fanart comics funny and the idea of basically creepy furry terminators kinda cool, hence my avatar


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2014)

I think it's the way they look at you from the camera with such lust in their eyes
I get all riled up just thinking about it


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 3, 2014)

Yiff yaff Foxy, why dont you put yer pirate hook up me arse


----------



## Ethanual (Oct 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I think it's the way they look at you from the camera with such lust in their eyes
> I get all riled up just thinking about it



I don't get a cuddle feeling from it, I get the instinct to run and hide


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 3, 2014)

Ethanual said:


> I don't get a cuddle feeling from it, I get the instinct to run and hide


Running only makes them want you more


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 3, 2014)

ADF said:


> The avian seems to be particularly popular for some reason.



Searching FNAF by popularity on FA seems to give mostly pictures of Foxy.

I'd guess anywhere from 95-97% of the first page of that search either is Foxy or has Foxy in it.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 3, 2014)

I only got wind of the game when I was recording something for the radio. That shit looks terrifying... Though it kinda reminded me of the latest Gravity Falls episode, which must've been totally coincidental.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2014)

Anything with animal things has a furry following. It's in our nature.


----------



## ADF (Oct 3, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Searching FNAF by popularity on FA seems to give mostly pictures of Foxy.
> 
> I'd guess anywhere from 95-97% of the first page of that search either is Foxy or has Foxy in it.



I've been looking generally around the web and there are a fair few feminine Chica's popping up in results. Not arguing who is the most popular, but there is a lot of Chica content around. Foxy and Chica seems to be the favs.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 3, 2014)

ADF said:


> I've been looking generally around the web and there are a fair few feminine Chica's popping up in results. Not arguing who is the most popular, but there is a lot of Chica content around. Foxy and Chica seems to be the favs.



I'd probably say it's more Foxy > Bonnie > Chica >>> Freddy. I know this because reasons.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Oct 3, 2014)

I honestly think the Rule 34 content people produce is simply a way of coping with how much the game rattled them.
Myself, I've never been all that afraid of animatronics, but it was definitely a thrill ride to be sure- a jumpscare is a jumpscare, no matter what the premise is.
And for the record, the stylized versions of the characters are fun to look at, but I like them how they originally appear as well.

I find it funny how people on this forum (or, anywhere really) are so quick to disown or distance themselves from something when someone questions it. It's a peculiar phenomenon.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2014)

Lets all face it, the game is boring and drab. The only reason furries like it is because animal robot things.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 3, 2014)

Furries ruin everything.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes, yes we do


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 3, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Lets all face it, the game is boring and drab. The only reason furries like it is because animal robot things.



You make it sound like only furries like this game.

but yesâ€¦ this game is somewhat meh but you can't deny it's unique and is worth "trying"


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2014)

Well...
The only people I know that have even heard of this game are furries. I played it a few nights ago, hence my opinion.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 3, 2014)

For a Indie game it's actually brilliant IMO. Get's boring quickly but was expected.

Also:


----------



## chesse20 (Oct 4, 2014)

what if the sequel was a furry porn game, it seems possible since he put an ad on furaffinity that he might appeal to his audience


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 4, 2014)

Accretion said:


> For a Indie game it's actually brilliant IMO. Get's boring quickly but was expected.



Oh yeah, I'm personally a huge fan of it for reasons other than "I want to viciously pound a chuck e. cheese robot in the ass". Although it's one of those games that doesn't exactly have much replay value but that's just inherent with this kinda game so it's not really a huge deal.


----------



## Inpw (Oct 4, 2014)

Wonder if the developer knew about the furry tsunami that was going to hit this game? Come to think of it, we actually beat him at his own game. Can just imagine this dude curled up in his room after seeing some of the perverted furry stuff for the first time.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 4, 2014)

Accretion said:


> Wonder if the developer new about the furry tsunami that was going to hit this game? Come to think of it, we actually beat the him at his own game. Can just imagine this dude curled up in his room after seeing some of the perverted furry stuff for the first time.



He already said that he's more concerned with the massive amounts of people that want to actually work at Freddy Fazbear's restaurant


----------



## Dreythalion (Oct 6, 2014)

This game is freaky nuff said. Also Foxy is a pirate. Pirates are always cool.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 6, 2014)

Hopefully this post is still too new to be necroed but I thought it would be redundant to make a new post.

I notice this trend with fur's making their characters resemble those freaky anamatronic animals. It seems the creeper it is, the more lust the fandom has for it. Also there are so many avatars that have been 'freddyfied'. Now with a sequel coming out, the 34 archive will hit the roof.


----------



## Xolani (Nov 11, 2014)

While I make no pretence that the sexual part of the fandom isn't a big part of it for me, it's not all I'm in the fandom for by a long shot. There's a lot of FNAF R34 for sure, but it isn't why I love the game.

I'm a furry, and I'm also a massive fan of horror. I've never really had anything that I feel meets that intersection. FNAF does.


----------



## ADF (Nov 11, 2014)

The new Chica in Five Nights at Freddy's 2 is a rather mixed bag...

On one hand they have clearly gone out of their way to make the character much more feminine, but on the other as soon as she starts moving around she removes her beak for some reason. Pretty much ruining the avian appearance of the character :/


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Volkodav (Nov 11, 2014)

ADF said:


> The new Chica in Five Nights at Freddy's 2 is a rather mixed bag...
> 
> On one hand they have clearly gone out of their way to make the character much more feminine, but on the other as soon as she starts moving around she removes her beak for some reason. Pretty much ruining the avian appearance of the character :/



probably because most people found her beak and double-teeth unsettling, therefore..
remove the beak! added creep factor
I also imagine it's hard to bite down with a beak


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Nov 12, 2014)

chesse20 said:


>



This was the most accurate comment about Five Nights at Freddies I've ever read. Nicely done!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 12, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Lets all face it, the game is boring and drab. The only reason furries like it is because animal robot things.



Yeppers. And the story is so lammmmmmmmmmmmmeeee~~~~ 

The only good moment that ever happened is when you discover why you should keep an eye on pirates cove. (That run down the hallway)


----------



## Troj (Nov 12, 2014)

I gained a bit more appreciation for the game when I saw a fan video pointing out the similarities between the game and the actual Aurora Chuck-E-Cheese Massacre.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 12, 2014)

Troj said:


> I gained a bit more appreciation for the game when I saw a fan video pointing out the similarities between the game and the actual Aurora Chuck-E-Cheese Massacre.



In that...a killer killed some kids at a pizza joint? Because other than that it's not so similar. 

Now what woulda really been cool was if the killer had killed those kids and shoved their bodies in the chuck-e cheese characters bodies to hide them like in Five Nights.


----------



## Troj (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, damn, is there more than one Chuck-e-Cheese Massacre? I'm talking about the one where the disgruntled ex-employee hid in the bathroom and then killed 5 coworkers after-hours.

The fan video also posed the theory that you, the night guard, are the one who killed those children, and have been sentenced to hide from the avenging ghosts of the children in Hell for all eternity. I like that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 12, 2014)

Troj said:


> Oh, damn, is there more than one Chuck-e-Cheese Massacre? I'm talking about the one where the disgruntled ex-employee hid in the bathroom and then killed 5 coworkers after-hours.
> 
> The fan video also posed the theory that you, the night guard, are the one who killed those children, and have been sentenced to hide from the avenging ghosts of the children in Hell for all eternity. I like that.



I suppose we're thinking of the same incident.  I think in the game the kids aren't teenagers...they are actually younger. I would kinda consider the game disrespectful if the creators based it off the events of the shooting.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Nov 12, 2014)

Troj said:


> I gained a bit more appreciation for the game when I saw a fan video pointing out the similarities between the game and the actual Aurora Chuck-E-Cheese Massacre.



I'm taking it you watched Game Theorists? He actually made some pretty spot on points between the similarities. That or he dug a little *too* deep into the meaning behind the storyline.


----------



## Troj (Nov 12, 2014)

I think that was the one!

Yeah, I thought it was either uncannily spot-on, or that he'd dug too deeply. In any case, it was interesting.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 12, 2014)

*My super serious guess as to why this is:*

-Lots of furries are strange idiots.
-Lots of strange idiots play the game.
-Overlap.
-Profit!


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 12, 2014)

Sometimes I feel like I'm the only person who actually like FNAF for reasons that don't involve fucking murderous robots. That said I would totally get pounded by foxy :^)


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 12, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm the only person who actually like FNAF for reasons that don't involve fucking murderous robots. That said I would totally get pounded by foxy :^)



nah i like it too
and yall are gross, i dont understand the appeal with foxy
he's scary because he runs fast, but other then that i dont get it

For those who haven't seen it, I'd suggest going on Youtube and looking up The Game Theorist's video on FNAF


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 12, 2014)

Clayton said:


> and yall are gross, i dont understand the appeal with foxy
> he's scary because he runs fast, but other then that i dont get it



He's a fucking pirate fox. That's fucking rad.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah but what's sexually appealing about him?
We've seen his exoskeleton (The Mangle), and there's no organs, there's no cock, so I don't get it. What is sexually appealing about him that furries like? I keep seeing him drawn with a cock.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 12, 2014)

Because furries, dude. 
Rule 34. 
Something something, people are even into cyborgs. 

Also:


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 14, 2014)

ALso:


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 15, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> ALso:



I think I need to vomit now.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 15, 2014)




----------

